# Can Plinkers Will Appreciate This



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)




----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Yeah, baby! That's what I'm talkin' bout!!!!


----------



## lightgeoduck (Apr 3, 2011)

SCHWEEEEET

LGD


----------



## M.J (Nov 1, 2010)

Very cool!


----------



## Sean (Nov 17, 2011)

This sport is the greatest excuse and reason to keep drinking up!


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

i wonder what the outcome wouldve been if the "can make forkeye angry" ?


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

I do some of my best shooting after a few. At least I think it's good, I always end up looking for even smaller targets to thump.
It's also when I hurt mice elf. All of my welts, bruises and chunks of missing skin are a direct result of imbibing and trying for more speed.
It's a good thing alcohol helps with pain.


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Or perception! -- Tex


----------

